# Who has the best Lavender FO?



## Lnzy1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been looking for a lavender FO for a while and haven't had much luck. I love the smell of lavender buds and want something as close to that as possible. Not having much luck. EO's are too pricey for me and I need something that sticks well in CP soaps. Also, bonus if it can be used in soy wax candles. I like using WSP because of the free shipping, but all their Lavender fragraces seem to have mix reviews.  

Can anyone with more experience with this FO point in the best direction?


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 16, 2014)

Though I don't have much experience with FOs, I like Element bath & body's, Manuka Lavender Body Wrap.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you are going to get a variety of answers on this question, I have more experienced with Lavender EO, but recently purchased Lavender fragrance oil from Candle Science, and I was really really surprised at how beautiful their lavender is, and it is holding like glue, just hit the 4 week mark. The reviews were varied, and I didn't expect anything so amazing. I have heard that Majestic Mountain has a very nice tassi lavender, and Soapsupplies.Net has a very nice one too; I haven't tried either of them though.


----------



## Nevada (Apr 16, 2014)

Bramble Berry Lav fo seems to stick good with a bit a Patchouli.
Thinking it's better than Lavandin eo
YMMV
Roy


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 17, 2014)

I use the Lavender Flowers from Nature's Garden and it sticks well but I also add some Lavender EO to it and it's a top seller for me.


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2014)

I like Camden Grey's Fine French Lavender EO.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Apr 17, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use the Lavender Flowers from Nature's Garden and it sticks well but I also add some Lavender EO to it and it's a top seller for me.



Hello! A very good combination! I feel the key is to add something extra to boost the lavender fragrance. It can be a combination of FO's and EO's. I happen to use Lavender Luxury FO along with Red Grapefruit FO both from Nature's Garden. The ratio blend is 6 to 1. Of all things why Red Grapefruit? I did numerous tests and I loved how it really "bumped up" the lavender fragrance (as well as other fragrances). It made it stronger and especially fresher smelling. It sticks like mad and with bars made a year ago the scent is the same as the day I made them.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am going to have to try adding something to the Lavender Luxury, I love the fragrance, but it faded to almost nothing the only time I used it. It is more of a lavender mix, but very nice. I've also had things stick much better adding another FO. The Ruby Red and the Lavender Luxury sound like a great mixture.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 17, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use the Lavender Flowers from Nature's Garden and it sticks well but I also add some Lavender EO to it and it's a top seller for me.



I'm gonna have to try that - I have some Lavender Flowers I bought before getting my eo and they have been neglected far too long.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to like Tassi Lavender from Southern Soapers, but after they closed, I switched to the one from Brambleberry. I like it almost as well, and my customers seem to, also. I've had problems in the past with some lavenders not sticking, but I don't have that problem with the one from Brambleberry at all.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 23, 2014)

Southern Soapers is now Soapalooza. They list Tassi Lavender: http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=64  "...my original Tassi Lavender formula, famous from when I sold it under my former Southern Soapers brand!..."


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 25, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Southern Soapers is now Soapalooza. They list Tassi Lavender: http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=64  "...my original Tassi Lavender formula, famous from when I sold it under my former Southern Soapers brand!..."



Thank you!!!


----------



## green soap (Apr 25, 2014)

I second the praise for the CS lavender FO.  I do not care for most of their FOs, or much for any FOs in general...but their rendition of lavender is both accurate and delectable.   Slight A and D (to beige).


----------

